# shoshone thieves



## J144 (Jul 14, 2009)

To the asshole that took my gearbag and beer:
karma's a bitch
love,
j


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

some people suck...


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

a lot of non-boaters pull off there. I had a 6 pack chilling in an eddy by #4 that disappeared by the time I got there. It was behind a big rock... had to be a rafter


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

i feel like beer floating unattended in the river is fair game, but thats just my opinion


----------



## wasatchnomad (Aug 11, 2014)

It is sad when you have to start to question if a fellow boater or some random dude took your gear. Although I must say a beer just sitting in the river is asking to be drank...


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

daairguy said:


> i feel like beer floating unattended in the river is fair game, but thats just my opinion


ehhhh 10' from my tent behind a big boulder where the only way you could see it is if you were up high... 

I know I wouldn't take it.


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

streetdoctor said:


> ehhhh 10' from my tent behind a big boulder where the only way you could see it is if you were up high...
> 
> I know I wouldn't take it.


I took your beer because you were camping in the riparian zone.


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

watermonkey said:


> I took your beer because you were camping in the riparian zone.


tree hugger. I was camping at a blm campsite


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

You left your beer out in the open at a blm site? I don't leave my groover out in the open on BLM lands.


----------



## AirEms (Jan 16, 2011)

That wasn't a keg of dark beer?


----------



## treehugger (Jul 29, 2009)

streetdoctor said:


> tree hugger. I was camping at a blm campsite


 I have not been anywhere near shosone lately... But beers bobbing in the river are fair game.


----------

